# ncbka summer meeting



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

did not know if this was already posted 

The NC Beekeepers association will be have their summer meeting in Wilkesboro, NC. it will be at the Wilkes community collage. this is just below brushy mtn bee farm. details on the web site hope to see some of you there 

http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/meetings.htm


----------

